

Show HN: Weekend Nostalgia Project: SeinfeldQuote.com - nuclear_eclipse
http://seinfeldquote.com

======
julien_c
Would be cool to be able to navigate through the keyboard arrows!

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Agreed. I'd actually thought of that, but didn't have the time to implement it
before my hacking time was over.

